# Another interview stable blood sugar and erm pivot tables



## KookyCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Well interview three today and no soaring blood sugar or crashing hypos so either I'm more used to it or the fact that it was at 10:30am helped not sure which.  In fact the interview went very well, the task beforehand didn't however, given that I had to calculate things in a pivot table, haven't even done a pivot table since last century so that was a bust.  But on the shiny side at least the blood sugar didn't betray me and it'll give them a laugh when they look at that task . Did I mentioned I'm a certified expert in Excel [hangs head in shame]..oops.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad to hear the levels behaved and things went well KookyCat!  Pivot tables! I haven't used those since 1997  I wouldn't know where to start nowadays, and yes, I am also a certified Excel expert, so you're not alone


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear the levels behaved and things went well KookyCat!  Pivot tables! I haven't used those since 1997  I wouldn't know where to start nowadays, and yes, I am also a certified Excel expert, so you're not alone



And pivot tables have changed in the latest version I can tell you   It actually made me chuckle quite a bit which made the interview easier, hey ho.  Glad I wasn't wearing my I'm an Excel queen tshirt though coz that would have been embarrassing...


----------



## Bloden (Dec 18, 2014)

Glad to hear Patty behaved.  What's a pivot table?


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Glad to hear Patty behaved.  What's a pivot table?



It's an archaic torture device to make data tables in excel one that I last saw circa 2003 and then only to make pretty little tables


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm another Excelpert and I haven't used a pivot table since the turn of the century either. Didn't know anyone else still did. Glad it made you chuckle though.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 18, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> I'm another Excelpert and I haven't used a pivot table since the turn of the century either. Didn't know anyone else still did. Glad it made you chuckle though.



Me neither, I was quite taken aback when they requested it!  It did make me laugh out loud because I could just hear my old team's incredulous little voices at the mere suggestion of a pivot table . Then in the interview he asked me about SQL and I laughed again because I'd have had more chance with reporting services than a pivot table and I haven't done that for years either.  They must have thought I was completely box of frogs


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2014)

Were they still using MS Office 3.0?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2014)

Blimey - sounds like it !

Mind you - we had a Winchester at work that printed on pyjama paper - and also white paper with a colour printer, for the client's copy - so that's what we did spreadsheets on.  Later we went Microsoft but only for Excel as we had our own in-house WP and accounting system.

At the time other companies were wittering on about Word Perfect and Lotus 123.  Imagine my surprise when I found out Lotus was the same system as the Winchester we'd thrown out (as we only had one) in favour of individual PCs !


----------



## Bloden (Dec 19, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> It's an archaic torture device to make data tables in excel one that I last saw circa 2003 and then only to make pretty little tables



Eh? Sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## Flower (Dec 19, 2014)

Good to hear you avoided any interview hypos Kooky, I thought a pivot table sounded like a piece of furniture!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

Flower said:


> Good to hear you avoided any interview hypos Kooky, I thought a pivot table sounded like a piece of furniture!



Would probably be more use as a table flower, certainly the one created yesterday would have been


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Would probably be more use as a table flower, certainly the one created yesterday would have been



Wasn't there a friendly paperclip knocking around to help you?


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Wasn't there a friendly paperclip knocking around to help you?



Use a help file?  Now that's an alien concept Northerner, I used to turn that evil thing off.  The PC kept crashing though so that was fun


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

Well randomly I got it and start on the 5th January . Apparently my lack of pivot table prowess was not a barrier.  Now getting nervous about my first working day as an insulin shooter


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Kooky Been reading this thread though can't pretend I know what a pivot table is! However the bit I do understand is that you've got the job! Hey that's fantastic news! So pleased for you and just want to say very well done and good luck for the new year xx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Well randomly I got it and start on the 5th January . Apparently my lack of pivot table prowess was not a barrier.  Now getting nervous about my first working day as an insulin shooter









 Brilliant news KookyCat, really chuffed for you!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you Lindarose and Northerner, it's a relief that's for sure and I really liked the interviewers so that helps, just making a list of things I need, lucky gonk, pencil, ruler, insulin and meter spares, new notebook, first day nailpolish, trousers that fit....exciting!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Kooky, and well done.


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Congratulations Kooky, and well done.



Thanks Alison


----------



## Abi (Dec 19, 2014)

congratulations


----------



## trophywench (Dec 19, 2014)

Great! - I love successes of any sort.

May one enquire doing what, exactly?


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 19, 2014)

You may, it's student data management, similar to what I did before but in a Uni as opposed to a charity.  Crunching data and reporting, and hopefully I can help them improve what they've got already.  Not as well paid sadly but that's less important to me at the moment than getting experience in another sector


----------



## Bloden (Dec 19, 2014)

Well done you!  Great news! Good luck finding the perfect lucky gonk.


----------



## margie (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Kooky Cat


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks Margie, Bloden and Abi, I'm planning to celebrate with some Christmas films this afternoon it will make a change from constant web searches looking for vacancies


----------



## AJLang (Dec 20, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Well randomly I got it and start on the 5th January . Apparently my lack of pivot table prowess was not a barrier.  Now getting nervous about my first working day as an insulin shooter



That is absolutely brilliant news. I am so pleased for you


----------



## Flower (Dec 20, 2014)

What great news for you KookyC  you must have wowed them with your pivot table! A shiny, new stationery set is in order and definitely a pair of trousers that fit


----------



## trophywench (Dec 20, 2014)

Ahh - that's why I don't know what a pivot table is, then! - only used Excel as a giant (written) calculator or for graphs really myself.  (and for stuff like membership lists with associated stuff like accounts and addresses, importing into Word to say 'your subs (or renewal premium) are due!' etc.

So tell me - is the PC you'll be using at work going to keep falling over, too? - or was it just an old one they happened to have spare to use in interviews?

Cos if it's 'general' it would drive me bats within half an hour .......


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

trophywench said:


> Ahh - that's why I don't know what a pivot table is, then! - only used Excel as a giant (written) calculator or for graphs really myself.  (and for stuff like membership lists with associated stuff like accounts and addresses, importing into Word to say 'your subs (or renewal premium) are due!' etc.
> 
> So tell me - is the PC you'll be using at work going to keep falling over, too? - or was it just an old one they happened to have spare to use in interviews?
> 
> Cos if it's 'general' it would drive me bats within half an hour .......



I suspect it's a general issue, not enough memory probably, I'm pretty used to that though!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 20, 2014)

Quick! Get Santa to put this in your stocking!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Quick! Get Santa to put this in your stocking!



I added a post script to the letter in my stocking, fingers crossed


----------

